# frustrated by seller who won't ship bottle



## RCO (Mar 5, 2021)

a couple weeks ago I came across an add posted online of some bottles for sale , mix of different stuff . only 1 item that jumped out at me , an unusual soda bottle from northern Ontario . sellers ad said they'd sell separately so I sent a message and didn't get a reply and had to send a second message to get a reply 

there message only said " sorry I'd rather not send them thru the mail "  

so I sent another message clearly saying I'd be willing to pay for shipping 

but all I got as a reply was "  no shipping only pick up or meet "  and nothing since 

but they live several hours away and with covid it wouldn't be possible to travel that far just to pickup 1 small 7 oz bottle , it make more sense to have it shipped 

they also refuse to show me a picture of the entire bottle , I asked for a pic of the front but they won't send one , but pic of back was enough for me to id it and year it was used 

so I have been unable to make a formal offer as I cannot verify the condition of the entire bottle

so left entirely frustrated with this one


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

RCO said:


> a couple weeks ago I came across an add posted online of some bottles for sale , mix of different stuff . only 1 item that jumped out at me , an unusual soda bottle from northern Ontario . sellers ad said they'd sell separately so I sent a message and didn't get a reply and had to send a second message to get a reply
> 
> there message only said " sorry I'd rather not send them thru the mail "
> 
> ...


Do you know anybody who lives closer to him? Another collector you can trust. They could check it out and buy it and then mail it to you.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Mar 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Do you know anybody who lives closer to him? Another collector you can trust. They could check it out and buy it and then mail it to you.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


not sure part of the problem is I don't even know what they want for the bottle and don't want to buy everything else just to get it 

there is no price listed in add or been quoted


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

RCO said:


> not sure part of the problem is I don't even know what they want for the bottle and don't want to buy everything else just to get it
> 
> there is no price listed in add or been quoted


I found a diamond harlequin coke bottle acl a while back. Low price but never accepted any offers i threw at him. It was frustrating and I gave up on it. I don't play games. I remember now it was on that site offer-up.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Mar 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I found a diamond harlequin coke bottle acl a while back. Low price but never accepted any offers i threw at him. It was frustrating and I gave up on it. I don't play games. I remember now it was on that site offer-up.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



the site its on has a weird reputation , have found some good bottles over the years but sometimes its tough to finalise things 

sometimes too people who don't know a lot about bottles might assume its worth more if I'm so interested and then decide not to sell or they want to sell everything to clear up space and aren't interested in moving just 1 small bottle 

but weird they won't provide me with a picture of entire bottle or name a price , how I'm I suppose to decide an offer to make without seeing the front ?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

RCO said:


> the site its on has a weird reputation , have found some good bottles over the years but sometimes its tough to finalise things
> 
> sometimes too people who don't know a lot about bottles might assume its worth more if I'm so interested and then decide not to sell or they want to sell everything to clear up space and aren't interested in moving just 1 small bottle
> 
> but weird they won't provide me with a picture of entire bottle or name a price , how I'm I suppose to decide an offer to make without seeing the front ?


I know what you mean. I ran into a conetop beer a while back that the guy said he would let me have for $5. Too good to be true, it was! He backed out in the end. I can't remember which beer it was but it was stupid clean.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 6, 2021)

They're gonna have a hard time selling those bottles if that's the way they do business.


----------



## RCO (Mar 6, 2021)

sandchip said:


> They're gonna have a hard time selling those bottles if that's the way they do business.



I know it seems like they still have them , only have 2 ads on that site both for bottles which are mostly fairly common so wouldn't be that easy to resell


----------



## RCO (Mar 6, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I know what you mean. I ran into a conetop beer a while back that the guy said he would let me have for $5. Too good to be true, it was! He backed out in the end. I can't remember which beer it was but it was stupid clean.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I know not sure if there is anyway to get them to sell me the bottle , I sent a new message and made a very reasonable offer 

$30 plus shipping but only if I can see a picture of front to verify condition 

see if they reply


----------



## RCO (Mar 6, 2021)

update they just replied but only said please call in an hour ? 


but don't indicate if they'd be willing to sell or not and still no picture , why call them when I can already message thru the site


----------



## RCO (Mar 6, 2021)

things are still going nowhere , new message offers to meet in person in a city far away in south western Ontario about 4 hours from where I live 

or facetime to see what bottles they have left ? so there not even confirming if they still have the bottle 

but still no picture of the bottle either


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 6, 2021)

A good lesson to be learned here.  As my buddy used to say "even if a person acts like a bum they aren't completely worthless as you can still use them as a good example of a bad example".  Don't sink to their level just move on.  Plenty of other bottles in the world to pursue and better people to interact with.


----------



## opmustard (Mar 6, 2021)

Had a post on the forum that I was in the market for a pontiled Pennos Mineral Waters
Received two quick replies from different people.
No mention of price and when I asked for pictures, one seller stopped emailing me.
The other seller tried to send pictures, but something went wrong getting the pictures to me, again no mention of the price for the bottle. That was the last I heard from them.
I don't know what happened with either seller. I am not saying that they were scams, I just don't know what happened.
Your transaction doesn't sound quite right, but who knows what is happening with your seller.
I hope it works out in your favor, sounds like a good bottle.
opmustard


----------



## RCO (Mar 6, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> A good lesson to be learned here.  As my buddy used to say "even if a person acts like a bum they aren't completely worthless as you can still use them as a good example of a bad example".  Don't sink to their level just move on.  Plenty of other bottles in the world to pursue and better people to interact with.



true obviously I'd buy the bottle from someone else if I knew of someone who had one but don't in fact a bottle version I've never even seen before


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 6, 2021)

Fact: most of what we collect was produced in quantity.
Fact: this means another example of that bottle you need is usually out there.
Fact: there are a lot of loopy, lazy, ignorant (truest sense of the word), shifty, difficult, and/or absent-minded people out there.
Fact: when such people play games at selling, you're not the problem.
Fact: end all interation when they start playing games and rely on patience.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 6, 2021)

This reminds me of another axiom.  
Don't argue with a fool.  They'll bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## RCO (Mar 6, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> This reminds me of another axiom.
> Don't argue with a fool.  They'll bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.



I seem to have lost contact with the seller , there last message indicated they still have the bottle 

so I asked for a picture but that was 8 hours ago and nothing


----------



## RCO (Mar 6, 2021)

mctaggart67 said:


> Fact: most of what we collect was produced in quantity.
> Fact: this means another example of that bottle you need is usually out there.
> Fact: there are a lot of loopy, lazy, ignorant (truest sense of the word), shifty, difficult, and/or absent-minded people out there.
> Fact: when such people play games at selling, you're not the problem.
> Fact: end all interation when they start playing games and rely on patience.



true most bottles were produced in large numbers 

not sure what there issue is , either there trying to get me to buy more ? or really dislike shipping items 

also had people who think the bottle I'm interested is worth more $ if I'm interested in it , 

did some research on the bottle and pretty confident it wasn't used very long and contains very hard to find city markings on back 

but unsure of condition as I can't get them to send me a picture of front , haven't seen the front acl yet


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2021)

The more desperate you seem the more valuable they will think it is. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 7, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The more desperate you seem the more valuable they will think it is.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


This is really the crux of all transacting. Well spoken.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> This is really the crux of all transacting. Well spoken.


Then you always have your carrier that can really ruin your day.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## American (Mar 10, 2021)

RCO said:


> a couple weeks ago I came across an add posted online of some bottles for sale , mix of different stuff . only 1 item that jumped out at me , an unusual soda bottle from northern Ontario . sellers ad said they'd sell separately so I sent a message and didn't get a reply and had to send a second message to get a reply
> 
> there message only said " sorry I'd rather not send them thru the mail "
> 
> ...


Run away from this seller.  Back in the early days of ebay some of the sellers were ripping off buyers left and right.  Ebay has it's problems, but they did put an end to that.  As a result the fraud scum has to to elsewhere, and that is where you found this.


----------



## RCO (Mar 10, 2021)

American said:


> Run away from this seller.  Back in the early days of ebay some of the sellers were ripping off buyers left and right.  Ebay has it's problems, but they did put an end to that.  As a result the fraud scum has to to elsewhere, and that is where you found this.



I get the feeling this seller is more lazy and uninterested in shipping 1 bottle 

they've never asked me for money and never even said what they wanted for the bottle


----------



## relic rescuer (Mar 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I found a diamond harlequin coke bottle acl a while back. Low price but never accepted any offers i threw at him. It was frustrating and I gave up on it. I don't play games. I remember now it was on that site offer-up.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That is the worst site for people posting but never responding back. I've given up on it pretty much.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 10, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> That is the worst site for people posting but never responding back. I've given up on it pretty much.


Me too. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Joelbest (Mar 10, 2021)

RCO said:


> a couple weeks ago I came across an add posted online of some bottles for sale , mix of different stuff . only 1 item that jumped out at me , an unusual soda bottle from northern Ontario . sellers ad said they'd sell separately so I sent a message and didn't get a reply and had to send a second message to get a reply
> 
> there message only said " sorry I'd rather not send them thru the mail "
> 
> ...


Seems suspicious to post and add to sell online but refuses to ship. As long as there packed well they will be fine I’ve had probably 30  bottles shipped to me from all over North America and only ever had one get cracked and that was because there were 3 bottles in one box tell him use bubble wrap and newspaper and he bares no responsibility if you don’t mind he shouldn’t. The box should be twice the size of the bottle wrapped twice in bubble wrap placed in the middle with crumpled newspaper on each side.


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 12, 2021)

RCO said:


> a couple weeks ago I came across an add posted online of some bottles for sale , mix of different stuff . only 1 item that jumped out at me , an unusual soda bottle from northern Ontario . sellers ad said they'd sell separately so I sent a message and didn't get a reply and had to send a second message to get a reply
> 
> there message only said " sorry I'd rather not send them thru the mail "
> 
> ...


Let it go.


----------

